# Alternative SMSF set up



## Julia (28 November 2013)

A new option for SMSF from ANZ
http://smsf.anz.com/?cid=of:ivJFYWSEJP7N


----------



## Bill M (29 November 2013)

Their fees are way over the top. $1,995 per year for admin alone then $695 on top if you don't use their brokers and then plus plus plus for other extras like non ANZ products, no thanks.


----------

